#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  【人設集】狼版獸友設定集回覆專區

## 御櫻雪弁天

嗚嗯...因為媽咪不想在人設區給大家回文，
因此問不才是否能在洽特版開個回文區，
不才當然是義不容辭馬上開囉=w="

那麼功能就是這樣，也請回文的獸針對人設集中的東西發表，謝謝。

以上。

----------


## KUBI kitsune

8/6，追加4張人物設定
分別是：修諾斯、妤、孤獨之狼、小池
(依照發文順序排列)

內容需要更新的請跟反應

----------


## 夜月之狼

池 妳會被騙去哪裡啊......ˊ　ˋa

這是很重要的資料 怎麼可以遺漏?(拍桌)

(被拖出去痛毆)

我想問一下

姊姊是趾行或是腳掌著地呢?

看不太出來(也許是我眼殘ˊ　ˋ......)

請大姊或姊姊回一下 謝謝>"<

----------


## KUBI kitsune

一般來說，我畫人物

如果有畫鞋子，就是腳掌著地(當人類來畫這樣)

如果是以動物腳踝形式呈現的話必須要事先說明

----------


## 妤

在兩種形式中好難決定阿XD因為都很好看
可以確定的是我只有三趾，雀躍時會趾行~
因為鞋子是特製的適合趾行的腳
但是那很難畫~~a我到時還會改良的

----------


## KUBI kitsune

今日更新：銀月貓、漣漪月影 

製圖感想：
畫銀月貓的時候一直在想肌肉怎麼畫- -"
畫出來之後囧了很久...
(我忘記畫腳了囧!!!)
畫漣漪月影嘛...困難點在帽子
其他都OK(因為帽子的位置很難抓)

----------


## 熾祈

可以問一下嗎…
如果要把資料傳給女王的話要用哪種方式．ˇ．？

----------


## 漣漪月影

謝謝KUBI大大~ 

回上面的大大~
我是從狼之樂園的私人訊息寄的
就這樣~呵呵~

----------


## KUBI kitsune

8/9更新：夜月之狼

下半身嚴重資料不足

以下請注意聽好：
目前俺的委託已超過1X件- -
俺會用最多的時間來畫完委託
*但是*
請注意，自己的資料請完全確定不會更改在寄給我
中途更改會造成我相當大的困擾(因為都劃好了才更改是在找我麻煩)
*如果再發現中途更改的情形
直接把委託打下去，不接受委託*
以上(退)

----------


## 孤獨之狼

在這感謝 KUBI 皇后大人(迷之音:現在才來太晚了)
小獸我會好好保存的  :狐狸哭:

----------


## 夜月之狼

下半身沒什麼特別特徵ˊ ˋ

就是褲子和紅皮帶了吧ˊ ˋ

衣服裡面的......想不到特徵‧\\\‧a

(星:你臉紅勁啊= =[毆飛])

然後 中途再寄補充 真是非常對不起大姊ˊ ˋ

----------


## KUBI kitsune

8/10更新：楓狼、遼空

楓狼的基本上都已經劃習慣了，所以沒什麼困難度

遼空的...跟現在的型態有點不同- -a
不是我的錯!!我只是照著圖下去畫的囧

----------


## 楓狼

好可愛>ˇ<

謝謝姐姐摟^^~

覺得遼姐姐...好像變成熟可是又好稚氣

(鼻血Ing)

----------


## 野

嘻嘻
再次向kubi大姐道謝XD"
我真的好可愛~
翅膀看起來很好睡覺呢~(啥?
想說反正要定一張真正的人設~那就稍微改頭換面一點點：Ｄ

小楓(遞面指)
我的感想跟你一樣
我們一起血染這和面紙吧>"<...(遭轟

----------


## M.S.Keith

媽咪~我的設定沒有要再改~~
謝謝媽咪歐~~~~

----------


## 霸龍

非常感謝KUBI大姊~
百忙之中抽空幫我畫設定^^"
(我很喜歡這個設定~~)
    感謝Ing

----------


## KUBI kitsune

8/11更新：暴龍

話說...跟原本的好像有差距說囧"
(自己畫的跟原作有差距)
龍型紋身的部份...手殘了囧"
怎麼刻都不像阿囧囧囧!!!

----------


## 霸龍

> 8/11更新：暴龍
> 
> 話說...跟原本的好像有差距說囧"
> (自己畫的跟原作有差距)
> 龍型紋身的部份...手殘了囧"
> 怎麼刻都不像阿囧囧囧!!!



會不像嗎@@"
我覺的還不錯阿.
對了~
可否讓我當頭像用XD"

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 會不像嗎@@"
> 我覺的還不錯阿.
> 對了~
> 可否讓我當頭像用XD"


恩˙ ˙~拿去用吧

----------


## 霸龍

> 恩˙ ˙~拿去用吧



感謝m(0w0)m
話說.能跟我的原圖差不多的設定.看了之後心中真的是充滿無限的感動
這就是我想要的~~再次感謝QwQ

----------


## Kasar

要不要集52(54)張做成撲克牌勒?
(有的話俺一定去買一副XD)

----------


## 狼嚎

> 要不要集52(54)張做成撲克牌勒?
> (有的話俺一定去買一副XD)


女王會畫到手軟吧XD"

話說女王你也辛苦了呢/

每一張設定圖都很明瞭XD/

----------


## Kasar

不過俺倒很好奇柴雞的設定(?)

----------


## 孤獨之狼

> 不過俺倒很好奇柴雞的設定(?)


那你可以想像，一隻小小的公雞的樣子嗎?
那就是他阿

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 那你可以想像，一隻小小的公雞的樣子嗎?
> 那就是他阿


請參考媽咪的"御用道士養成計劃"~~XD"

被御廚追著跑的那隻雞~(滅)

還有一個更簡單的~請看你家裡的那鍋雞湯XDD"(炸)

----------


## 修諾斯

> 請參考媽咪的"御用道士養成計劃"~~XD"
> 
> 被御廚追著跑的那隻雞~(滅)
> 
> 還有一個更簡單的~請看你家裡的那鍋雞湯XDD"(炸)


你們叫我嘛？=ˇ=a

版眾：不是你！(f1某狐已經死亡。)

不過Kasar建議倒是蠻想試試看的...
做一套撲克牌~
不過女王大人會先爆死吧~XD

愈來愈離題了(炸)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

8/14更新：彌星-帆

被我越畫越像女的......(茶+死

----------


## 彌星-帆

姐姐 不會啦  
倒是我 請妳改  讓妳改的很勉強的說(  :Embarassed:  汗...

----------


## KUBI kitsune

8/15更新：狼嚎

變成獸人之後特徵多了˙ ˙
感覺上好像在劃薩仔的翻版...囧"(狂汗)

----------


## 修諾斯

覺得看到狼嚎的設定有震一下....

Why？

因為它的武器太特別啦~XDD
真想看看作戰的樣子！

接combo的時候還會自動配樂~

----------


## 平川野

狼嚎的戰鬥方式難道是... ...江湖中失傳以久的音律攻擊:九陽天怒曲和十陽滅冥律~!?(炸飛)

說到柴雞... ...難道會是一鍋雞湯配兩把湯勺嗎?因為版上有修諾斯的存在估計能
做食財的東西通通都會被他收走~(再炸)

----------


## 野

也許狼嚎的攻擊是彈安眠曲~
都睡著了~不用打了XD"

臉上的標記看起來就像是為音樂而生的：Ｄ

----------


## 狼嚎

> 感覺上好像在劃薩仔的翻版...囧"(狂汗)


XD"兩隻都是白狼
謝謝女王幫小的話設定圖^^



> 狼嚎的戰鬥方式難道是... ...江湖中失傳以久的音律攻擊:九陽天怒曲和十陽滅冥律~!?(炸飛)


還沒那麼高級啦\~/
目前還只是個平凡的學生而以/



> 也臉上的標記看起來就像是為音樂而生的：Ｄ


音樂與我同在=ˇ=(踹死)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

8/17更新：銀月

我不會畫運動衣...(滅死)

----------


## 銀月

謝謝皇后幫小獸畫這張
畫的好帥喔>//<

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

看完狼嚎設定忽然有一種：「天阿～怎麼大家都變熱血青年了！」的感覺￣▽￣...

女王實在太厲害了XD"

----------


## Fenrir

感謝皇親~(晚了好久才回覆
關於我的足部設定 就用獸足吧?那一部份也空很久了
就請您有時間在幫忙把他補完囉 謝謝~‧_‧/

----------


## KUBI kitsune

8/19更新：奇克．薩斯 、亞辛斯．熾祈 

畫奇克的感覺像在畫自己囧"
感覺年紀都被我畫大了囧囧囧.......(自爆)

熾祈的話難在頭部吧="=
怎麼改頭都好大顆...

----------


## 妤

奇克好像白色的媽咪=口="(喂

----------


## 彌星-帆

> 奇克好像白色的媽咪=口="(喂


白色的姐姐+1   (被毆


其實熾祈的竹笛是拿來吹箭的!?(再度被毆

----------


## 熾祈

> 熾祈的話難在頭部吧="=
> 怎麼改頭都好大顆...


謝謝女王了ˇˇ（笑）
頭大…其實只要在畫側面的時候就不會有頭大的感覺了ＸＤＤ（炸！）
還是在此大感謝女王ˊˇˋ





> 其實熾祈的竹笛是拿來吹箭的!?(再度被毆


啥米，居然被發現了ˊ口ˋ！！？（自爆）

----------


## KUBI kitsune

對於書面資料寫不完整的
設定圖不符本人不附帶責任(因為是你個人問題)

----------


## 熾祈

> 對於書面資料寫不完整的
> 設定圖不符本人不附帶責任(因為是你個人問題)


嗯嗄，我知道＠ˇ＠
也帶給女王一些小麻煩了ˊˋ"

----------


## 奇克．薩斯

感謝女王幫我畫囉
不過   感覺有那麼一點像女王耶=A=a(喂

----------


## 虛空‧貝雷傑

> 對於書面資料寫不完整的
> 設定圖不符本人不附帶責任(因為是你個人問題)


呃(三條)...，應該是在說我，真抱歉，
我常常忘東忘西的=  =

----------


## KUBI kitsune

8/23更新：路卡爾、銀

以為畫完戰之後就可以休息是錯誤的想法(死

----------


## 銀

> 8/23更新：路卡爾、銀
> 
> 以為畫完戰之後就可以休息是錯誤的想法(死


真是抱歉增加你的麻煩(踹
不過真的謝謝囉!

----------


## 路卡爾

太感謝老妹了~真是辛苦您了─▽─/
不過我自己要補一張讓設定完全阿─▽─"

----------


## Valkyrie

看到我也想要一個了XD(妳喔..........)

----------


## M.S.Keith

看到銀的第一個念頭就是....
諾亞克!~(炸)

----------


## 修諾斯

> 看到銀的第一個念頭就是....
> 諾亞克!~(炸)


不像不像...
*諾亞克是灰狼*~XDD
顏色配上去應該就會有很大的差別了~
黑白的不算~(歐死)

其實說實話，銀的眼神有反派角色的味道~XDD

----------


## 銀

> 不像不像...
> *諾亞克是灰狼*~XDD
> 顏色配上去應該就會有很大的差別了~
> 黑白的不算~(歐死)
> 
> 其實說實話，銀的眼神有反派角色的味道~XDD


反派角色!?哪裡像阿!?(驚
(某:根本就一樣
這叫做帶電眼XD(踹

----------


## KUBI kitsune

8/28更新：沃飛‧嵐 、幻貓

我說過，請一次確認完再把資料寄給我
隔了好幾天還給我寄更正的我ㄧ率把委託打下去
(別當我時間多好嗎?)

幻貓，請別在我給你的頭像上亂改

----------


## 幻貓

這次很完美啦~不會亂改啦><
〈原來上次偷偷改被抓到了....XP抱歉~
 :狐狸冷汗:  當時覺得眼睛不夠犀利所以改了一下......〉


謝謝KUBI大~辛苦了~^^


這樣....應該不算"修改"吧？只是加了一個字......？

----------


## KUBI kitsune

8/28在追加：克爾

雖然說克爾的龍行是我創造的="=
但是隔了快一年也會忘記手感(死)




> 原來上次偷偷改被抓到了....XP抱歉~ 
>  當時覺得眼睛不夠犀利所以改了一下.....


你當初並沒把"眼睛"這項寫明白
但在未經過我同意亂改，那何必請我畫?
(6月的時候就已經發現你亂改了)

----------


## 幻貓

嗯嗯...小獸知錯了...
下次不亂改了

謝謝KUBI姐指正！

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

十分感謝女王....
當初自己臨時更改資料內容的行為
事後想起實在不對
抱歉不斷的帶給女王麻煩
讓女王生氣...

謝謝你幫我畫的設定
除了謝謝不知道該說些什麼
再次感謝，Kubi大姊

p.s.可以將設定擷取當成頭像嗎?

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 可以將設定擷取當成頭像嗎?


只要別亂改就好了

----------


## KUBI kitsune

9/1更新：TheBeast(比斯特)

種族上寫的是哈士奇
不過好像沒哈士奇的感覺，請TheBeast再跟我確認一次顏色

----------


## 比斯特

> 9/1更新：TheBeast(比斯特)
> 
> 種族上寫的是哈士奇
> 不過好像沒哈士奇的感覺，請TheBeast再跟我確認一次顏色


收到
顏色沒錯@@

臉頰白的部分不夠多

謝謝九尾女王了orz

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 收到
> 顏色沒錯@@
> 
> 臉頰白的部分不夠多
> 
> 謝謝九尾女王了orz


因為看不清楚
我修正過了，再確認一次吧

----------


## 比斯特

> 因為看不清楚
> 我修正過了，再確認一次吧


可以了。w。

有勞女王大人了

----------


## 獨

(悄悄地伸個頭出來,左看看,右看看````)
(某狼在想:原來我還沒有生産出來呢~~~~)

回到正題:
辛苦Kubi大姊了~~~(上茶)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> (悄悄地伸個頭出來,左看看,右看看````)
> (某狼在想:原來我還沒有生産出來呢~~~~)
> 
> 回到正題:
> 辛苦Kubi大姊了~~~(上茶)


獨狼~我寄給你的訊息看到了嗎?
確認之後要趕快回信，這樣我才能在時間內完成

----------


## KUBI kitsune

9/2更新：御櫻雪弁天 、虛空‧貝雷傑

黑邪鬼好像變成小御櫻的招牌了˙x˙

虛空的海豚裝可能要自補了(因為沒特定)

以上有需要更改的請跟我說一聲~

----------


## 獨

kubi大大~  已經回過信息去了~~萬分感謝!!!
我終於可以出工廠啦~啦啦~~!!(揣死)




> 黑邪鬼好像變成小禦櫻的招牌了˙x˙


嗯嗯!!認同!

----------


## 夜月之狼

弁天學長有邪惡到Orz\

那種感覺就好......吸血鬼 對~"~a

尼是吸血鬼！Q__Q(指)

(被大滅)

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

耶～謝謝媽咪=w=+

話說不才已經快跟黑邪鬼合體了...(踹)

----------


## 獨

> 反派角色!?哪裡像阿!?(驚
> (某:根本就一樣
> 這叫做帶電眼XD(踹


我看三弟(是不是這樣叫的?![揣])的眼神好色哦~~~(炸飛)

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 弁天學長有邪惡到Orz\
> 
> 那種感覺就好......吸血鬼 對~"~a
> 
> 尼是吸血鬼！Q__Q(指)
> 
> (被大滅)



吸血鬼是像我這種歐~~~(燦笑)
(被踢飛)

二姐的感覺很像聖騎士之戰中的EDDIE~~(用影子的?)

----------


## 虛空‧貝雷傑

> 虛空的海豚裝可能要自補了(因為沒特定)


嗯嗯，謝謝女王大大，海豚沒畫也沒關係~~

----------


## KUBI kitsune

9/4更新：赤焰楓天．嵐翼、獨狼

獨狼的衣服顏色為了跟毛色搭配，以及考慮到醫生這個職位的因素
採用了綠色系的上色方式(色彩學稱之為...互補!!)

嵐翼的皮膚好像是膚色....(好像是...照著畫的)

----------


## 山風

> 9/4更新：赤焰楓天．嵐翼、獨狼
> 
> 嵐翼的皮膚好像是膚色....(好像是...照著畫的)


是的，是皮膚色=ˇ=

KUBI大的圖實在無可挑剔啊~在下非常(xN)的喜歡^^
不好意思，有勞您了m(^"^)m
小的在此獻上無限的感激^w^

----------


## cerberus

啊…人物設定被放上去了

感謝KUBI大～

不過總覺得有點意外，因為原本還以為寄過去的設定圖一率會由KUBI大重新繪製的說…

原本很期待能看到KUBI大風格的C犬的～

不管怎麼樣，還是感謝囉^^

----------


## KUBI kitsune

要的話也是可以啦˙ ˙a
(因為你沒在信中提到所以以為你要用那張了)

----------


## cerberus

> 要的話也是可以啦˙ ˙a
> (因為你沒在信中提到所以以為你要用那張了)


啊，那如果不是太麻煩的話，還請KUBI大幫忙了

因為總覺得在獸友設定集裡面突然冒出一張風格不一樣的圖看起來很突兀，而且我也期待能看到KUBI大畫的版本~

----------


## 獨

> 9/4更新：赤焰楓天．嵐翼、獨狼
> 
> 獨狼的衣服顏色為了跟毛色搭配，以及考慮到醫生這個職位的因素
> 採用了綠色係的上色方式(色彩學稱之為...互補!!)


哇咔咔~~(開心得傻了)
感謝kubi姊姊為某狼畫設定!!  THANKS A LOT !! THANKS A LOT!!
kubi姊姊辛苦了~~
而且還學到知識的說~~!!
(跪謝)

p.s:小狼可以拿設定來做頭像嗎?我不會亂改的~~(謎:那麼完美還用改?)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

9/5更新：幼狼、冰‧Blood

幼狼的調了好久ˊˋa
中途還發生了一些問題，導致圖像有典謨胡ˊˋa(死)

冰‧Blood的紋身好像被我放錯地方了....
請再跟我確認一次

----------


## Wolfy

感謝KUBI那麼費心製作我的造型.
還真的麻煩了KUBI好幾回合呢.
不過最後的造型真的很棒.
(又年輕了十幾歲... 嘻)

那麼小狼我馬上把頭像掛上來.

----------


## KUBI kitsune

9/7更新：霜暗

頭髮的部份沒交代清楚~所以請霜暗跟我確認

題外...
恩....*上傳空間要沒了*囧
剩下2.65MB可用........(死)

----------


## 蒼之狼風亞

看見了>_<
拜一下~
順便問下..
什麼地方的上傳地址啊= =||
相冊？~
現在好象有很多免費的啊^^b

----------


## KUBI kitsune

個人的附加檔案="=
(免費的必需要有隨時被消掉的準備)
個人不愛用免費上傳空間

----------


## 蒼之狼風亞

這個是實話（刺心...）
哎...
常用的3個相冊都關門了 - =|||
無奈啊...
啥時候找個收費相冊給這裏當公用的好了- -..
給某地方弄了個免費的空間他們都不用T T
就是這個
http://bdlongba.ys168.com
我交了錢的...
有什麼小點的東西大家以後放這裏吧~
速度不錯>_<
就是有大小限制一 一....

----------


## 霜暗

> 9/7更新：霜暗
> 
> 頭髮的部份沒交代清楚~所以請霜暗跟我確認


在下的頭髮的確是水藍色的！︿︿
非常的感謝閣下的設定圖，還有閣下幫在下構思的服裝︿︿

----------


## KUBI kitsune

9/9更新：Raulson

我忘記要說什麼了˙ ˙a

----------


## Raulson

感謝KUBI前輩
給您添麻煩了 真抱歉^^"

敢問我能否將設定圖轉貼個人Blog及應用在頭像上?

----------


## KUBI kitsune

˙ ˙請便(請註明請勿轉載)

----------


## 雷影‧kuludo

kubi姊，
我的人設已經寄給妳了，
這是我的設定圖，麻煩你了！（敬禮）
（ｐ‧ｓ：動作畫的不一樣沒關係！）

----------


## KUBI kitsune

或許我該訂個規則˙ ˙a
未達一定發文數的新獸不接受委託
(更何況是連發都沒發過文，只出現在灌水區的...)

----------


## 雷影‧kuludo

這......
那不是要等到....
以後？！
（光速逃）
（瘋狂的留言中）

----------


## KUBI kitsune

9/10更新：狼肯

褲子的地方好像畫錯了囧"
劍的部分...劍鞘滿麻煩的ˊˋa所以隨便代過...(劍的部份有連結請參照)

----------


## 夜月之狼

銀星好壯哦>w</

好好食=w="

大姊辛苦妳了ˊ ˋ"

----------


## M.S.Keith

媽媽~~三弟變肌肉男了!!~~(指)

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 媽媽~~三弟變肌肉男了!!~~(指)


不才覺得這樣很萌啊=w="(糟，控的範圍又變大了...)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

9/12更新：小狼狼、嵐隱、蛭魔妖蜥 

小狼狼............我不知道要說什麼

嵐隱的以前就劃過了~所以知道怎麼畫~上手容易

蛭魔妖蜥 ......不小心把衣服畫成連身的緊身衣了˙x˙...
眼睛的地方也不是說很確定囧




> 不才覺得這樣很萌啊=w="(糟，控的範圍又變大了...)


好糟糕喔′ ▽`@m

----------


## 蒼之狼風亞

拜托KUBI給俺設定個好伐T T...（啥說法- =||）
種族： 狼獸人 

性別：雄 

職業：不明..每個方面都涉及了點..但又都不精通..大約涉及的方面：
音樂制作 遊戲攻略 算命 編程 遊戲制作 家教（這個也算- =||？） ....

特徵：鼻子上有個創可貼 

顏色： 嘴巴附近.腹部.腿內測毛色為白色 ．眼睛為黑色 別的地方為蒼藍色

個性： 從來不習慣在一個地方在很久.自己喜歡的東西總是喜歡躲避.別人的要求不懂拒絕..自己又總完成不了 好象認識很多的人（獸） 喜歡東西非常多 喜歡改變自己 小時候本來很陰沈 因為件事變的很開朗 卻總是不自覺喜歡安靜的地方.

配件： 從來穿無袖 衣服上有“風”字樣  背後有個大飛標 中間寫亞
褲子為短褲 不穿鞋（真的不喜歡穿- =||）

現在頭像是大約的頭像樣子：


拜托了OTL

----------


## KUBI kitsune

˙ ˙委託打回

----------


## 蒼之狼風亞

:Sad:  .............................................
了解了T T..
對不起了哈T T..
麻煩你了 = =~

----------


## 嵐隱

媽咪畫的我好帥~^^

辛苦媽咪了~大感謝~!!

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 好糟糕喔′ ▽`@m


者都是拜媽咪所賜啊′//▽//`(羞)(下一秒被滅XD)

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

本來想用私人訊息~~                                                                 

可是私人訊息不能貼圖!!                                                                

所以我打在這裡~                                                                           

========我是分隔線========                                          



人物設定： 頑皮。雪狼                                                                                     

種族： 狼獸人                                                                                                         

性別： 雌                                                                                                       

職業： 基督徒                                                                                              

特徵： 劉海往前翹，頭髮綁兩撮，臉頰有暈紅，有顆虎牙，背上有惡魔翅膀，可
收起。                                                                                                       

顏色： 白色頭髮.毛為米色                                                                                       

個性設定： 天真.可愛.幽默,在熟人面前很幽默.很搞笑，情緒容易變high尤其在晚
上(high到最後會瘋掉，完全失控)。很單純，很好騙，常被朋友耍，幼稚.愛玩，
有顆赤子之心。脾氣很好，很隨和，很難拒絕朋友的要求(除了借錢)看到移動物
體會不自覺的撲上去(尤其是球和雪)雖然是基督徒卻喜歡吸血鬼，天真的外表下
其實很暴力，最討厭別人弄亂她的頭髮，平常喜歡把項鍊含在嘴裡，無聊喜歡啃
木頭(?)                                                                                    

配件：吸血鬼騎士服，胸前有個銀色十字架項鍊，右手拿著一本聖經，腰上繫著一把短刀，左邊口袋有根木棍（用來啃）　


 ====我是可愛的分隔線====                                                      
    　                                                                                                       
我已經畫了大概的樣子!!方便你畫人設                                                    

如果你嫌醜想換掉也可以(我畫功不好=w=)                                     

 不管畫的怎麼樣~~小的我先謝謝你啦~

----------


## KUBI kitsune

我個人比較習慣收私訊- -
(因為我很懶的再去翻資料)
雪狼- -你貼的衣服是有版權的喔

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

> 我個人比較習慣收私訊- -
> (因為我很懶的再去翻資料)
> 雪狼- -你貼的衣服是有版權的喔


有版權??(驚)

這樣就不用用這件了嗎?

----------


## 雷影‧kuludo

請問......
我的圖....還沒好嗎？
如果kubi姊你最近太累
可以先不要畫我的圖沒關係
（裏雷：先不要急...慢慢等）

----------


## 銀

> 請問......
> 我的圖....還沒好嗎？
> 如果kubi姊你最近太累
> 可以先不要畫我的圖沒關係
> （裏雷：先不要急...慢慢等）


女王大人可是很忙的,請不要一直催
而且你的發文數真的太少,請再多發一點,
不要只是為了設定圖才來樂園=皿=

----------


## 路卡爾

> 請問......
> 我的圖....還沒好嗎？
> 如果kubi姊你最近太累
> 可以先不要畫我的圖沒關係
> （裏雷：先不要急...慢慢等）


哎啊~除了你還有1X的獸數的委託呢─▽─"
另外...她開始要上課了，還需要打工等等
更重要的是...在學校宿舍沒電腦─▽─!?
所以，就耐心等待吧─▽─/

----------


## 雷影‧kuludo

那我就....
有耐心的等下去吧！（毆）
還有............
我不是為了圖才來的....
為什麼每個人都這樣認為...

----------


## 獨

反正啊~就慢慢等吧~
體諒一下kubi姐姐吧~她可真的很忙的說~
這是一次鍛煉耐心的好機會哦!(燦)

----------


## 雷影‧kuludo

鍛練...耐心...
我是很沒耐心的！！（被毆）
（不要理會上句）
只是......每個人都會想快點得到自己的人設圖呀！
我說的沒錯吧？（再度被毆）

----------


## 銀

> 我不是為了圖才來的....
> 為什麼每個人都這樣認為...


因為你來還發不到10篇文就要人設圖,
就好像純粹來要圖
然後要到之後就消失的那種(啥鬼

----------


## 雷影‧kuludo

怎麼這樣？（淚）
我不是這種人......（裝哭）
（被踢離樂園）

----------


## AkiEaglrs

首先：由於筆記本被我重裝（藉口）
然後：新學校事務繁忙（在次藉口）
接著：由於舍監沒收本子。。。。。。（OEL：沒完了你）
---------------以上無視-----------------

在下先在這裡向KUBI姐說聲抱歉，因為事情實在是很多（這回沒假）

在下要感謝KUBI姐的設定，麻煩你了（會抱着圖睡覺XD）

另外想向大家說明一個問題，就是：

在下的頭像，原來是虎，現在改變是因為，原來的頭像有版權，我也只是從網絡上暫時貼來用，並不是我是虎獸^ ^''，因為只是顏色我喜歡而已。。。。。。。（被拍飛）

如果有造成誤會，在下這裡向大家賠個不是，以後請多關照指教^ ^（謎：你又說錯話了。。。。。。。。）

----------


## Kasar

> 鍛練...耐心...
> 我是很沒耐心的！！（被毆）
> （不要理會上句）
> 只是......每個人都會想快點得到自己的人設圖呀！
> 我說的沒錯吧？（再度被毆）


大姐的禁忌之一

請勿摧稿

真的.......

----------


## AkiEaglrs

> 大姐的禁忌之一
> 
> 請勿摧稿
> 
> 真的.......


這個是禁忌也是KUBI姐的默認條件哦

所以，還是耐心的等好了，沒有必要急^ ^

----------


## Ghostalker

一边囧我的F&F一边等......

另外还在想该如何把DA上的东西拿给大家看......
我在DA上的页面：http://www.templerlord.deviantart.com

其实我来参加这个只是因为KUBI的画技实在很赞，想赚一个Request而已.....其实我自己是有设定的（被PIA飞），只不过八成比KUBI画得烂....

----------


## 蛭魔妖蜥

大姐謝謝!辛苦你啦

我辭窮了...只能說這些

衣服真的好緊阿!

----------


## 桂圓

我也想要一張圖，不過我不知道要不要自己畫圖還是要請妳幫忙

我還是自己先畫一張好了，到時你參考起來也方便

另外，本來我想畫非獸人型，不小心跌入獸界被小駒(藝廊的didigphttp://furryland.net/member.php?acti...le&user_id=227)發現，於是變成獸化人的樣子～ 所以有人臉不知道行不行？
另外我好想幫小駒畫一張啊XD

----------


## 幻貓

文章數多一點KUBI姐會比較願意畫喔~
要不然有獸會認為你是為設定圖而來的~提醒一下~

〈別看我~我沒醬想~〉
人臉應該OK吧~樂園也有你所謂的獸化人
只要獸的特徵佔約40%左右就行了~

不過最重要的是...設定要自己想，不得抄襲喔^^


總之....先跟大家混熟一點吧XDDDDD

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

總覺得如果只規定到一定發文數才畫設定圖
會不會有獸拼命的發文為了衝那個文章數量去領設計圖
如果說要和大家混熟一點又會整天黏個不停
倒不如多看一項-加入狼版的時間or認識的時間
(否則只看發文數就會像想看到某板一樣狂衝文  衝到了就消失  文章裡又沒有什麼東西  這裡是重值不重量的好嗎)


而且Kubi姊做設定圖的主要原因是為了統一每隻獸的設定  才不會大家畫得有些出入
新獸大家都還不太認識就算你拿到了設定圖  大概也沒多少獸知道你
頂多是自己畫自己  既然原本就知道自己的設定也沒有獸會畫你  那幹麻要設定圖
頭圖為什麼不能自己畫  像狼版裡很多獸還不是自己畫自己找圖(請尊重你找的圖的版權)


還有不要以為Kubi姊整天沒事做  她也有她的生活要過
尤其是現在她上大學了星期一到五都有課  她還有課業要忙沒那麼多時間
況且她在宿舍裡沒有電腦你要她怎麼畫
可不可以先了解她到底有多忙再看看你有沒有資格叫
可以去Kubi姊的部落格看看
她時常熬夜身體已經很不好了  又有很多東西要畫
現在又要再一直增加她的工作量  然後坐在電腦桌前悠閒的說"不要再爆肝了"
拜託她會熬夜還不是工作量一直增加
如果要讓她好好的休息的話就不要再一直往她身上壓


請尊重她好不好  圖是她在畫的  身體是她在壞的
整天一直催催催到底有沒有在幫她想
不要沒事就去煩她要頭圖.要設定
現在試你在求她的  不是理所當然的好嗎


請尊重Kubi姊的原則好嗎
要有禮貌.不催稿.說明要清楚.不要拿已有版權的圖要畫.不要隨便裝熟拼命要東要西的.尊重圖的版權不要任意轉載及竄改...還有的請其他獸幫忙補充or看Kubi姊寫的規則(目前只想到這幾個)


以上大致就這樣...

----------


## Kasar

有些人跑來問我有關特徵的事情
想起之前幼狼說過狼版曾經有發過一篇文
我去找了出來，雖然說是在講獸裝
但也包含了人設的問題
我現在公佈出來，想要有獨特的人設，就得把他看完
(以下資料由wildcheetah大提供-資料位置獸裝製作書的翻譯)
創造特徵

開始吧
你也許早已想好你要創造的獸裝有什麼特徵：也許你早已在心中醞釀多時；或是詢問過製造廠商有什麼現成的獸裝。但是，如果你心中一片空白呢？你的獸裝也許是為了特殊的場合而製造；或是一項藝術品；或者是你一直想要的終極萬聖節裝備！想要製作一件獸裝但心中卻沒有任何明確想法是很正常的。你要如何開始？從何處著手？

要設計一件新的獸裝，你只需要一點點靈感。找找看，哪些東西是你剛好需要的，或是打到你心坎裡的。也許你有著最喜歡的動物？也許你要製作的獸裝身上有著特殊的特徵？抓住你的靈感並看看靈感會產生什麼；一旦你有了明確的起點，設計完成只是時間早晚的問題。

在腦力激盪的教學過程中，你也許會產生一堆不可能塞到同一件獸裝身上的點子。別被太多的主意嚇到。當初看起來不錯的點子可能在製造時完全行不通。天馬行空的幻想有時候會帶來這種後果。重點是，把無法實行的想法排除，另外找一個可行的。

牠叫什麼名字？
在製作過程中，許多人會為他們的獸裝命名。不論獸裝的特徵是自己想的或是現成的。我命名的技巧很差，通常要等到獸裝幾乎製作完成時才去想一個名字。無論你打算給獸裝起什麼名字，這裡是一些要注意的地方。

選擇獨一無二的名字——如果你的獸裝是獨特、與眾不同的，選一個相符的名字。把單字語音節拼湊起來，試著創造出一個可以述說關於你的獸裝的種族、歷史及個性的有趣名字。記住，竟你所能的去尋找這個名字是否已被其他獸裝或是卡通人物用過了

創造一個新名字的時候，切記，讓這個字是可以讀出來的。想想看：如果你將名片給你的同伴時，他們是否可以正確的辨認並唸出這個名字。

選擇普通的名字——相對的，你也可以為自己的第一件獸裝起個普通的名字。也許你覺得獸裝叫湯米就行了。沒有人會阻止你取一個簡單的名字！如果你選擇一個小孩子熟悉並覺得親切的名字，那你的獸裝會受到孩子們的歡迎。

最普遍的命名方式便是讓獸裝的第一個名字與獸裝的物種之字首相符。（譯註：英文才行，例如CHEETAH 與CHEETOS，就是芝多司/奇多的那隻獵豹。）不過，我建議你不要用，因為這個方法已經過度氾濫了。但是，如果你真的想要一個很普通的名字，那就是了。

動物：選一種動物
下列動物有沒有你喜歡的？

狼 熊 老鼠 狐狸 貓
獵豹 老虎 袋鼠 狗 狼人
獨角獸 泰迪熊 田鼠 烏龜 牛
浣熊 蜥蜴 臭鼬 老鷹 龍
無尾熊 鱷魚 蝙蝠 大黃蜂 糜鹿
蒼蠅 雞 牛頭人 熊貓 蝦蟆
兔子 水獺 獾 獅子 瞪羚
斑馬 山羊 紅鶴 食蟻獸 土狼

品行：選一種個性
哪一個形容詞可以形容獸裝的個性

友善 有趣 健忘 怯懦 可愛
有活力 敏捷 小聰明 淘氣 整潔
笨拙 卑鄙 邪惡 睿智 性感
膽小 可怕 酷 熱情 有自信
內向 害羞 自負 驕傲 傷心
神經質 畏縮 凶猛 粗暴 天真
嚴肅 傲慢 神氣 憤怒 勇敢

外型：選一個身體特徵
你的獸裝身上要有什麼特徵

尾巴 尖刺 消瘦 肌肉 苗條
分節 胖 有翅膀 易曲 豐滿
矮胖 昆蟲 毛茸茸 混血 軟
平滑 光滑 圓滾滾 性感 鱗片
捲毛 冠羽 短小 老 絨毛
瘦長 爬蟲 羽毛 輪廓很深 矮小
魁武 滑溜溜 皮革 正常 結實
骨刺 曲線分明 臃腫 嬌小 扁平

混合不同物種、個性及特徵是正常的。部分著名的卡通角色將反差極大的特徵混合。誰會忘記太空飛鼠呢？

在筆記本上開工
找本筆記本開始你的獸裝日誌；這會詳實記錄獸裝關於的靈感並追蹤獸裝的製作。花點時間將你的獸裝畫出來——不用是一整件，而是你心中特別明瞭的部分。你可以將零散的構想組合成一個部分。接著，你可以以這些片段及零件為基礎，構想出整件獸裝。最後，將平面圖轉換為立體的。一定要將獸裝日置放在隨手可得之處，你不知道靈感何時會發生！

你的獸裝日誌將會是獸裝的基礎。你可以藉此追蹤你的計畫及使用材料。在設計過程中，記下任何可能用上的特殊工具或是材料。記錄任何可以賦予獸裝個性的想法及配件。當你試用新的材料或產品時，記下東西的名字、你使用的方式、以及效果如何。這些簡短的背景資訊不只是現在有用，未來也很有幫助。

我不會畫圖！
當獸裝製作者面對如何畫出獸裝的設計圖時，大多會發出慘烈的哀嚎。別擔心！你不需要是專業的畫家也可以畫出可用的設計圖。你的目標不是畫出近乎完美的工筆畫，而是實際可用的基本設計圖。即使你自認不怎麼會畫圖，我還是鼓勵你試試看。市面上有許多不錯的參考書可以培養你的繪畫技巧。

不要使用立體透視畫法，畫出簡略的漫畫式草圖會比較容易。先用簡單的線條勾勒出頭部正面及側面的樣子，再試著畫出整件獸裝的正面、側面及其他角度。

為什麼把你的獸裝畫出來那麼重要？對初學者來說，畫設計圖可以將你的精力集中在獸裝身上不同部分的構造。在你將每一個部分畫出來的時候，你可以考慮每一個部分的形狀與比例。腳看起來如何？臀部要有多寬？在繪畫過程中，這些問題自然會有答案。

此外，一張良好的獸裝設計圖可以幫助你做出顏色的選擇。包括顏色及記號間的邊界；獸裝身上不同顏色間的組成比例。試著將不同的顏色套用在獸裝上，直到你覺得對主色與配色間的平衡以及記號與花樣滿意為止。用彩色鉛筆將你決定的顏色塗上去。

參考資料
製作獸裝需要參考資料。收集你選擇之動物的圖片、繪畫、美術品等等。可能的話，找一些擬人化的作品出來，這樣你在想像這種動物的獸人狀態時會比較容易。如果你想創造的獸裝是參考已知的獸裝，尋找參考資料應該不難。如果你的資料是零散的紙張，將其一一黏在獸裝日誌上以策安全。如果你使用數位資料，在工作間一定要有可讀取的設備。

發展你的獸裝概念
一旦你對獸裝有了基本的想法，就可以將其發展成完整的獸裝構圖。你在設計外型下的功夫越多，你在將來製造及表演時就越輕鬆。思考獸裝的每一個角度。畢竟，你要製作的獸裝是立體的！頭的後面看起來如何？腿的側面長什麼樣子？為了讓概念能夠成為現實，這經常花許多的精力去繪畫及修改。

是什麼使你的獸裝獨一無二？假設你想做隻狼，狼獸裝早已成千上萬。許多製造商會非常樂意向你推銷大眾化的狼獸裝。但是，你不想要平凡的狼獸裝，這就是你計畫自己做的原因！因此，你需要發展一些使其與眾不同的概念。對獸裝的外型及個性下功夫，這有助於畫出設計圖。現在投注的時間會讓製造更容易、快速；獸裝玩起來更有趣。

利用範例
範例便是你平時看到的獸裝角色。漫畫可以是非常好的創作泉源。將你對獸裝的描述利用簡單的草稿來發展成實體。

比如說眼鏡。看到戴眼鏡的角色，你心中會不會對他的人格有一些概念？通常眼鏡是智慧的象徵，不論是睿智的老奶奶或是精明的小頑童。

牙齒經常用來表達心智狀況。大而扁平的牙齒，尤其是在嘴巴前面的，通常用來表示沒有智慧。從上唇凸出的犬齒代表邪惡的角色；從下唇凸出的犬齒代表愚蠢的野獸。

即使是眼睛與五官的相對位置也會改變人們對獸裝的印象。把你的獸裝概念用不同的五官比例畫出來，試著找出哪一種組合可以真正的表現出你所追求的個性。

這裡只是一些關於典型的範例。在你設計獸裝十遍可以加入這些典型，以便讓觀眾在看到你的演出之前就對獸裝的個性有所瞭解。

如果你使用太多典型，這很可能讓獸裝成為一成不變的呆板樣子。這有好有壞，端看你想如何描述獸裝。我的建議是：小心的使用這些典型，不要讓觀眾覺得你抄襲得太明顯了。

對獸裝的問題檢索表
這裡是一些可以協助你發展進一步獸裝概念的問題。在回答這些問題時，想象你的獸裝應該是怎麼樣的。把自己代入獸裝的角色，用獸裝的身份回答這些問題。
　　有毛嗎？是長毛、短毛還是有長度變化的毛？
　　有戴眼鏡嗎？太陽眼鏡如何？
　　是否具有較長的嘴部？
　　你是什麼顏色的？有任何特別的花紋嗎？
　　有穿衣服嗎？都穿些什麼？
　　有沒有穿鞋？
　　眼睛是什麼顏色的？
　　你幾歲？年紀會在身體上表現出來嗎？
　　鼻子是什麼顏色的？
　　你有沒有頭髮？什麼顏色的？
　　你想要戴什麼樣的帽子？
　　你拿著柺杖嗎？雨傘如何？
　　你有戴錶嗎？
　　你有鬍子嗎？
　　你身上有沒有運動用品？
　　你有沒有尾巴？尾巴是向上還是向下？
　　你是戰士嗎？有沒有攜帶武器？武器是寫實的或是卡通的？
　　耳朵有多大？
　　有圍圍巾嗎？絲巾如何？還是頭巾？
　　有沒有戴珠寶首飾？項鍊？耳環？手鐲？
　　你的手上有幾隻指頭？
　　你的角色是否屬於古代？有沒有穿著相符的傳統服飾？
　　有沒有項圈？上面有沒有牌子？
　　打領帶嗎？領結如何？
　　你身上有沒有鈴鐺、手環之類會發出聲音的東西？
　　你身上有沒有背包、袋子之類的東西？
　　你是否代表不同的民族？你用什麼裝飾來表現？
　　你有工作嗎？你會將工具帶在身邊嗎？
　　你穿著制服或軍服嗎？
　　你有任何殘疾嗎？


平衡五官及選擇要誇飾的部分
到了這個階段，關於要如何描述你自己的獸裝，我希望你已經有一大推主意了。自設計完成之前，我們必須將這些零散的概念組合成一個整體。個性及特徵的集合幾乎是一件獸裝了；但在我們針對各個特徵做出取捨及修正之前，它還不能被稱做是獸裝。

一件成功的獸裝必須具備視覺的平衡。當觀眾看到你的獸裝初次亮相時，他們是將獸裝視為一個整體而非一堆零件。如果你把努力收集到的模範全部用在你的獸裝上，那會成為視覺上的混亂。如果你將檢索表中的所有元件都加在一起，那將是一團糟。簡化一切事物！

當你的獸裝繁複到離譜的程度，人們會不知道目光要放在哪裡！太多東西可以看了。觀眾會找不到重心，結果便是無法留下深刻印象。

解決之道便是誇大獸裝上一項重要的概念。是裝需要一項顯著的元素來強化第一印象。你所選擇的其他部分只是作為陪襯用的。

你所要誇大的部分應該與你希望表達的情境有關。不論是強調上述之典型概念或是動物特徵。長的吻部可以強調狼頭部的輪廓。巨大的粉紅色耳朵是老鼠的註冊商標。運動用品或運動服是對五吉祥物的良好選擇。強調你希望給予群眾深刻印象的部分。
誇飾的部分不需要是單一物件，也可能是一項設計的主題。明顯的顏色設計或是閃亮亮的配件都可以吸引注意力。巨大的牙齒與明顯的肌肉線條可以強調一頭邪惡的魔龍。

你所要注意的便是獸裝的視覺平衡。在設計過程中，不要忘了離開座位，在遠處觀察整體設計，設想若是你第一次看到這件獸裝時你會覺得如何？這樣的感覺對不對？這個感覺和你想表達的是否相符？最重要的特質是否直接出現？

如果獸裝看起來略顯雜亂，去除對獸裝個性沒有太大貢獻的元素。調整各項元素的形狀、大小及位置。你可以用強烈的對比色將眾人的目光吸引到重要的地方？不要害怕不斷的修改獸裝設計圖；現在修改遠比做到一半再改容易。
強調不同的元素可以改變獸裝的整體感覺。試著將不同概念的變化套用在獸裝上面。

顏色
最後一項相當重要的步驟便是上色。這是一項相當主觀的工作，因此很難找到適用於每個人的通則。以下是我自己使用的規則。

可用性---毛料很難染色。如果你不想應付染色的工序，那就選擇有現貨或是可以訂購的毛色。這會讓你無法選擇一些獨一無二或是相當夢幻的顏色。

顏色的數量—避免使用太多顏色，那會象是打翻調色盤。不過，單一的顏色會使獸裝看起來來過於空虛。我建議使用兩個對比色。如果其中一色是黑色或白色，可使用三個顏色。四個顏色適用於想要加強對比或誇飾的物件。

混合—不同顏色間有沒有明顯的邊線？無邊界的顏色混合使獸裝看起來比較自然。明顯的顏色邊界製造卡通化的效果。

對比—你所選擇的顏色是對比色或相近色會創造出不同的效果。對比色可以吸引目光，強調身體的外型與輪廓。相近色或是同色系的顏色可以製造微妙的陰影效果。

設計完成
當你抵達這裡，你應該覺得自己已經完成獸裝設計並且準備做好動工的打算。除非你是有經驗的獸裝製作者，否則你一定會忽略某些地方。你想要製作的是一張理想的獸裝設計圖。
下一章我們將會學習如何為了適應不同的用途與表演地點而改變獸裝設計。在經過這最後的加工後，獸裝設計才算是大功告成！ 







轉自蒼穹 LineageII

----------


## Fenrir

近來皇親課業繁忙 似乎不方便常常上來看看(學生嘛~又不是整天閒閒沒事做)
若是真的想拜託KUBI 
請耐心等候 並且按照委託注意事項來進行

----------


## 獨

所以啊~(又是這句)~~這是培養好性格的一個機會哦~~(燦)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

10/22更新：雷歐813(雷歐繪)、小靖(雷歐繪)、星熊

星熊，你的眼睛顏色沒寫清楚
請跟我確認顏色


警告：雷影同學，因為多次催稿，委託拒絕

我說過了˙ ˙不准催我稿
以為說了我就會畫是不是?我不是吃飽撐著沒事做的人
我還有課要上，有作業要做，有書要讀
皇室頭像是我冒風險完成的，而且皇室對我來說畫起來很容易
但是設定呢?有時候還得想哪個不對哪個東西缺少了，有時候東西不對或沒寫詳細還得跟委託者聯絡
委託者沒上線我有什麼辦法?叫我隨便畫畫帶過?
我不是隨便的人，俺很龜毛的勒(燦笑

以上，我要說的說完了(煙

----------


## ExD

眼睛  就普通的黑色吧 不過KUBI姊畫的藍色好漂亮喔  

所以就藍色吧^0^

對不起喔~~當初沒說清楚還讓您跑來問

感謝您把我畫出來!!  高興^.^Y

----------


## KUBI kitsune

10/22更新：地獄妖貓

˙ ˙好像...很平常(死
我比較喜歡眼睛說˙ ˙(逃)

----------


## J.C.

想請問一下Kubi殿 目前手中累積的人物設定還有幾張呢?
小小建議 也許列出手上還沒畫完的人物表 對於還在等待或是想要委託的會員 心理會比較有個底 也就不會一直詢問或催稿了吧?

----------


## 熾祈

> 10/22更新：地獄妖貓
> 
> 我比較喜歡眼睛說˙ ˙(逃)


倒是自己把手上拿著的棒棒糖看成梳子了XDD"
（放大後才領悟呀囧（爆））

----------


## 漣漪月影

第一眼看到地獄妖貓的造型還蠻喜歡的
有一種說不出的喜歡~
不知如何形容~
因該是有種壞壞小羅莉的感覺?(不會形容．x．
呵呵~

----------


## 亞多士

> 總覺得如果只規定到一定發文數才畫設定圖
> 會不會有獸拼命的發文為了衝那個文章數量去領設計圖
> 如果說要和大家混熟一點又會整天黏個不停
> 倒不如多看一項-加入狼版的時間or認識的時間
> (否則只看發文數就會像想看到某板一樣狂衝文  衝到了就消失  文章裡又沒有什麼東西  這裡是重值不重量的好嗎)
> 
> 
> 而且Kubi姊做設定圖的主要原因是為了統一每隻獸的設定  才不會大家畫得有些出入
> 新獸大家都還不太認識就算你拿到了設定圖  大概也沒多少獸知道你
> ...


說的是！！發帖數多但沒意義等於沒發，要發就要發有意義的。
抱歉，字打錯地方沒顯示出來。重發。

----------


## KUBI kitsune

10/17更新：亞熱帶企鵝

頭毛跟嘴巴的顏色不確定，請跟我確定顏色


最近我都在搞立體展要用的作品
外加我個人習慣在畫設定時把資料列印出來(在學校輸出要錢阿...)

以下是委託尚未完成的名單(依照委託日期排列)：

1.肅霜哥哥
2.拉昂
3.平川野
4.狼小承
5.Zimmer
6.蒼楓
7.cerberus
8.方肯
9.巨型号角
10.雷
11.Ghostalker
12. 地獄戀兒
13.Drake
14.亞多士

紅色為考慮中，藍色為有可能由別人畫
沒列入的：發在公共區、催搞催數次

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

那個....皇后,我的委託被駁回了嗎?

----------


## 雷影‧kuludo

> 警告：雷影同學，因為多次催稿，委託拒絕
> 
> 我說過了˙ ˙不准催我稿
> 以為說了我就會畫是不是?我不是吃飽撐著沒事做的人
> 我還有課要上，有作業要做，有書要讀
> 皇室頭像是我冒風險完成的，而且皇室對我來說畫起來很容易
> 但是設定呢?有時候還得想哪個不對哪個東西缺少了，有時候東西不對或沒寫詳細還得跟委託者聯絡
> 委託者沒上線我有什麼辦法?叫我隨便畫畫帶過?
> 我不是隨便的人，俺很龜毛的勒(燦笑
> ...


抱歉......
我太急了.....
因為等很久，
少說我也等了三個禮拜了
所以我才...

----------


## 亞熱帶企鵝

真是辛苦九狐大姐了>"<~

頭毛跟嘴巴的顏色不確定，請跟我確定顏色

是我疏忽描述了>"<~
頭毛是黑色的@@'
嘴巴沒錯~是黃色的~

其實@@"胖胖的企鵝比較可愛(炸~)

真的很謝謝九狐大姐了>"<~

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 是我疏忽描述了>"<~
> 頭毛是黑色的@@'
> 嘴巴沒錯~是黃色的~
> 
> 其實@@"胖胖的企鵝比較可愛(炸~)


已經更改過來
我比較不會畫胖的....(滅死)

----------


## 地獄妖貓

謝謝女王大幫我畫的人設～

我很喜歡！(笑)

辛苦了～(遞茶)

----------


## 獨

> 抱歉......
> 我太急了.....
> 因為等很久，
> 少說我也等了三個禮拜了
> 所以我才...



雷影兄呀..(拍肩膀)
耐心是一個人的本錢來的哦..(被拖走)

----------


## 狐羽靈

請問....我新來的...要設計圖的門檻可以再說一次嗎?
(謎:肖想!也不想想才來幾天阿?多畫些圖吧!)
(某狐:一段的壓力很大耶!功課寫到暴.連頭圖都還沒好.雖然跟女王的辛苦比起來不算啥...)
還有各位獸大.關於皇室...等等的關係可以勞煩各位解說一下嗎...
我想快點進入狀況...小狐有點霧薩薩....

回覆真是感激不盡

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 請問....我新來的...要設計圖的門檻可以再說一次嗎?
> (謎:肖想!也不想想才來幾天阿?多畫些圖吧!)
> (某狐:一段的壓力很大耶!功課寫到暴.連頭圖都還沒好.雖然跟女王的辛苦比起來不算啥...)
> 還有各位獸大.關於皇室...等等的關係可以勞煩各位解說一下嗎...
> 我想快點進入狀況...小狐有點霧薩薩....
> 
> 回覆真是感激不盡


以上問題請爬文˙ ˙a
(基本上我在設定集的首頁都寫的很清楚啦...)

皇室的話˙ ˙...基本上我也會說，請爬文(被打)
直接一點˙ ˙丟網址【族譜】霸獅家族與皇道鈴狐
其實這些文章在霸師家族也看的到.....
以上，有離題現象!!

11/17更新：Cerberus 

越畫越慢這樣(被打死)

----------


## cerberus

感謝KUBI大囉～

KUBI大畫出來的感覺跟我自己畫的感覺完全不一樣，感覺清新很多呢XD

----------


## 萬獅

表姐畫的小C實在太帥了XDD！
萌死表弟了XDDD
讓我抱一抱~

----------


## Totem‧T

抱歉打擾了...
我之前都沒留意這個回覆區...(太粗心了...)
但是要有完好的設定還是得多留意這裡...
我想問幾個問題(不確定有沒有問過)
1.平均多久會發一次完成的設定??
2.最久曾經隔了多久??
3.如果要中途更改(KUBI版主會生氣...中途更改是不好的...)，像是更改個性(感覺自我介紹太少了...想要添加一些)，或是如果設定想要說的更詳細，但不影響草稿的情況下(像如果後來有找到可以參考的服裝...覺得可以設定的更詳細)，可否再添加??
4.如果KUBI版主有空的話，能否每次上傳完成的設定稿時，順便說明一下排序的狀況??

題外話...
1.我該稱KUBI版主叫版主還是其他稱呼阿??
2.我的概念中...皇室是一個家族??然後請問一下，皇室還可以加人嗎??還有皇室的組成原因和皇室是在哪裡??

呃...問題太多請多包涵...
感謝KUBI版主的回答

----------


## 路卡爾

請從頭開始看，你會找到答案的(燦
曾經PO過類似的問題啊~
1.她還是學生，還有功課要做啊
2.請查訊發文的日期，想知道的人自己去算吧(燦
3.如同你所說的...中途更改是不好的行為啊，先完整確定再交吧
4.根據查詢，誰的資料齊全，誰的就先好...所以，看天意吧...

至於題外話
1.這樣就OK了
2.已經不收了唷(燦  至於皇室的一切... 我不知道~"~

----------


## Totem‧T

> 請從頭開始看，你會找到答案的(燦
> 曾經PO過類似的問題啊~
> 1.她還是學生，還有功課要做啊


我知道KUBI版主是學生，楓狼有跟我說過，也從狼版中大略知道，但是還是請問大概平均必須多少時間，我是想知道確切的時間



> 2.請查訊發文的日期，想知道的人自己去算吧(燦


呃...對喔...還有這種算法...謝啦~(鞠躬)



> 3.如同你所說的...中途更改是不好的行為啊，先完整確定再交吧


可是我已經交了要怎麼辦??就是因為已經交了才很困擾...



> 4.根據查詢，誰的資料齊全，誰的就先好...所以，看天意吧...


原來如此@@~這方面我還沒想過勒~再次感謝~(再次鞠躬)



> 至於題外話
> 1.這樣就OK了


感謝路卡爾前輩~那...我是要稱路卡爾前輩為前輩還是要稱皇叔??或是其他??



> 2.已經不收了唷(燦  至於皇室的一切... 我不知道~"~


喔...好可惜喔...滿想參加的... ??為什麼路卡爾前輩會不知道呢??前輩不也是皇室一族嗎??

非常感謝路卡爾前輩的回答~謝謝~(90度鞠躬)

----------


## 迪亞狼

阿... ...(高興+愧疚)

沒想到KUBI大早在2個月就畫出來了阿=口=||

我以為...我一直以為(高興到結巴)...您會寄私信來通知說...

後來久久沒收到 , 心想是不是我缺了東西...忽然想到!! 我好像少了張設定圖...囧"

今天想說來看看您有畫出什麼新作品嗎??  結果...看到張好眼熟的設定阿... 
真是太感謝您了XDD

(忘了附上設定您也畫的出來^^"~佩服(鞠躬))

過了2個月才來道謝 , 真是不好意思...

----------


## KUBI kitsune

12/14更新：犽修

距離上次更新是什麼時候啦....?(被打屎)

----------


## 犽修

謝謝女王姊姊  :onion_58:  
本來以為你會很忙沒時間畫
沒想到過約3個禮拜就拿到了
謝謝女王姊姊(燦笑)

----------


## 狼嚎

那件衣服讓我想到李小狼XD(炸)

----------


## 熾祈

犽修的樣子好萌嘛哈哈XDD"(被拖走)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

1/5更新：頑皮‧雪狼 

距離上次又多久了...?(被拖出去打

整個腦殘，發送的時候發現有些地方沒畫囧....

又二度重傳(死




*我在這裡重申一次：

在回覆區丟委託的，我一率不接*

----------


## 妤

雪狼好可愛@@~蘿莉好可愛~[炸]
跟MS二弟一樣喜歡吸血鬼:3?

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 雪狼好可愛@@~蘿莉好可愛~[炸]
> 跟MS二弟一樣喜歡吸血鬼:3?


這就叫物以類聚~~XD"
不過我本來就是吸血鬼了~(燦)

話說.看到他的瞬間我就想到了........莉納麗!! (被打死)

----------


## 黑月影狼

雪狼好可愛阿
不過在看衣服之前想像不出來什麼是吸血鬼騎士裝呢˙˙
很好看呢

----------


## 銀

雪狼看起來像是黑教團出來的XDD

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

辛苦了~KUBI大^^

我好可愛喔~嘿 嘿(傻笑+陶醉

喜歡穿黑色~

(看起來比較瘦orz

p.s.可以當頭像嗎?

----------


## 翔狗

雪狼 的服裝好像驅魔少年的教團服喔~
真的很可愛耶~

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 辛苦了~KUBI大^^
> 
> 我好可愛喔~嘿 嘿(傻笑+陶醉
> 
> 喜歡穿黑色~
> 
> (看起來比較瘦orz
> 
> p.s.可以當頭像嗎?


只要不是拿去亂發布都可以

----------


## KUBI kitsune

1/23更新：罐頭貓

我是不接有版權的設定喔~(燦)
(網路上抓的、未經過他人許可充當頭像者~一率不接~)

----------


## CANCAT

謝謝女王>口<"
我好喜歡那個人物設定~~~~
女王你好棒啊~~~

<---辭窮的小鬼...

----------


## 巴特

我也想要有個人設集....

但是好像不能用訊息ㄟ﹝文章太少....囧﹞

可以告訴我另一種方式嗎？

如E-mail﹝毆毆毆

謝謝！

----------


## 逆

> 我也想要有個人設集....
> 
> 但是好像不能用訊息ㄟ﹝文章太少....囧﹞
> 
> 可以告訴我另一種方式嗎？
> 
> 如E-mail﹝毆毆毆
> 
> 謝謝！


文章數16...加油，20就可以看別人基本資料+發私訊了~
話說20應該是基本數..(遠目)

----------


## 巴特

ㄜ   有一種好遙遠的感覺阿[疑  這不就是第17章嗎][踹飛


謝謝喔！

----------


## KUBI kitsune

01/30更新：逆狼

沒鬥魂就畫不下去...(死

以上...

----------


## 逆

女王只花了一個小時就那麼帥女王只花了一個小時就那麼帥女王只花了一個小時就那麼帥女王只花了一個小時就那麼帥......

請接受某逆直上恭敬的心意(拜倒)
以後還請多多指教(笑)
(...咦?)

----------


## TYPHOON

請問隨身的寵物可不可以畫在人設的圖裡面?
像有些人就是隨時隨地都跟著一隻老鷹等等的

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 請問隨身的寵物可不可以畫在人設的圖裡面?
> 像有些人就是隨時隨地都跟著一隻老鷹等等的


不可以
請在詳細閱讀原創區設定集首樓的條規與說明
謝謝合作

----------


## 哈士奇

慘了,想不出來個性跟毛色怎設定.

----------


## 暗翼

請問一下，我是否能請女王幫我畫張設定圖呢?
角色大概都設定好了(大概的意思是可能還有沒有想到的小小細節)

----------


## 歐里爾

原創區設定集的條規有說明 = w =  /
發私訊給KUBI ~ 最好確定資料都不會再有更動,要不然會很麻煩.... = 3 = /

----------


## 逆

> 最好確定資料都不會再有更動,要不然會很麻煩.... = 3 = /


絕對不會只是很麻煩的問題而已喔(燦笑)。

畢竟是代表自己解除擬態後的樣子，所以委託出去前請三思。

----------


## 雷德托爾

不好意思

請問...新進來的 也可以要設定圖嗎?

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

> 不好意思
> 
> 請問...新進來的 也可以要設定圖嗎?


不要這麼急啦~~
先去逛逛狼版的各處
然後再和大家混熟吧^^

----------


## 雷德托爾

嗯嗯~

可是我才剛來...不知該從哪開始認識起耶?

希望各位能指導一下 謝謝~

我有去過龍的天空看看 可是那的龍好像不多說...


還有阿...好像很多獸都有雷字耶...那叫我小雷的話會不會和別的獸重複呢?

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

> 嗯嗯~
> 
> 可是我才剛來...不知該從哪開始認識起耶?
> 
> 希望各位能指導一下 謝謝~


其實狼版有很多地方很好玩
像我就喜歡待在圖片原創區

只要你多回文,讓大家常看到你
不久之後大家就會記得你了~~

----------


## 傻狼

我是新来的

不知道可不可以要一個設定圖？

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

如果可以請KUBI女皇畫的話~那靈兒也要唷^  ^  自己都有些畫不出頭像哩說
(淚奔) 拜託哩~還有寄資料是用訊息還是信箱!?(搞不清楚中)

----------


## 逆

> 如果可以請KUBI女皇畫的話~那靈兒也要唷^  ^  自己都有些畫不出頭像哩說
> (淚奔) 拜託哩~還有寄資料是用訊息還是信箱!?(搞不清楚中)


我想女王在圖片分享區的置頂區說得應該相當清楚才是
因為連我這隻猴子級都看得懂了(被滅)
是訊息，也就是網頁頂端偏右的"私人訊息"那邊。

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

逆狼大  感謝喔  我現在會用哩  真是低  我笨到不會用這種東西(= =b)

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

啊...女王大最近一定很忙吧^^"
小的我只是想確認一下您是否有收到我的訊息
僅此
辛苦了~

----------


## KUBI kitsune

有收到，不過要等
(因為都在忙其他事情)

----------


## 池

ˊ口ˋ/ Kubi姊姊加油
>3<"常常看姊姊很操勞...
要適當的休息 不要操壞自己噢ˊAˋ/

----------


## KUBI kitsune

*5/13更新：凱爾、晏晏*

凱爾：
書面資料還得在補充才行ˊˊ
因為個人腦殘結果把衣服畫錯了....


晏晏：
益!!我不小心畫成忍者服的顏色了|||
書面資料一樣要補充ˊˊ

果然在電腦前面畫設定必須把鍵盤拔掉比較能專心(诶!?

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

嗚哇~~~~我的媽啊~~~~~￣▽￣~~~~~(回音自動重複100次
(尖叫後昏死

真是辛苦女王了，來給你按摩按摩~(被巴醒

原來角色跟晏晏本人一樣的萌耶~￣▽￣(謎：少來‥

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

我有一個問題...
晏晏的職業:侍中
是做什麼的?

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 我有一個問題...
> 晏晏的職業:侍中
> 是做什麼的?


跟侍童是一樣性質的
專門在旁邊服侍的~


*5/20更新：反白虎狼‧烏咪*

益...越畫越慢(吐血

褲子的部分沒有標顏色，因為一個人喜好去更動這樣ˊˊ

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

感謝女王大>"<(感動的飆淚)
不過我有一個小小的請求...(淚眼汪汪裝可愛(?)
可不可以把我的背心的顏色改成軍綠色(墨綠色)
嗯..偏橄欖色的綠色
(啊啊啊~我好囉縮啊~~)
對不起耽誤你時間了>"<
麻煩有空的時候幫我改一下下
有空的時候再改就可以了~~

謝謝女王大的人設圖~
小的我感激不盡^^~~

----------


## KUBI kitsune

′ ▽`a改好了...

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

晏晏忘記哪天哪隻獸跟晏晏講的‥‥
侍中雖然是專屬打雜的，但是‥好像是太監的一種@@"???

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

> ′ ▽`a改好了...


謝謝喔~^^
顏色剛剛好XDD
(真不愧是女王大啊XD)

謝謝kubi大花時間幫我改喔^^~
感恩~

----------


## W.D.silent

人物設定： silent 

種族：天使狼 

性別： 男 

職業： 偵查者 

特徵： 額頭的弓箭型圖紋(如圖 


顏色： 藍 

個性設定：沉默寡言 喜凝視遠方 

配件： 白色襯衫+紅領帶+灰色西裝褲+皮鞋+純白翅膀 

其他：紅眼 
白腹 
胸毛(有) 
不喜歡紮襯衫下擺 



實在是很抱歉
明知道說有個版是專放人設的
但就是一直找不著
.......是在這裡嗎??

一直是很不確定
如果造成不便
感到抱歉萬分[img][/img]

----------


## Kasar

請愛用私人訊息~

----------


## 星空小克

我也想畫一張耶....
可是我沒辦法發私訊....

想請問一下...
要發幾篇文章才可以傳私訊啊.....QQ?

----------


## 逆

> 我也想畫一張耶....
> 可是我沒辦法發私訊....
> 
> 想請問一下...
> 要發幾篇文章才可以傳私訊啊.....QQ?


20可以瀏覽其他會員的基本資料，不過真的要寄訊息的話，
點選網頁頂端偏右的"您沒有新的私人訊息"後，點選最左偏中的"發新主題"
不過不知道這個有沒有限制發文數才能發私訊就是了。

----------


## xu430030

這個。。。KUBI大大是否收到我的訊息？

----------


## KUBI kitsune

回xu430030：
收到了′ ▽`

----------


## 星空小克

唔...KUBI姊...
我的人設應該沒被忘掉吧@@|||(被打)
另外還有那個之前聊過頭髮的配色...
有配出什麼顏色呢?

P.S.我只是好奇想問一下而已喔...如果用詞不當希望不要生氣^^"(實在不敢密...因為看你好像很忙的樣子...^^")

----------


## 狼鬼

看到KUBI大姐姐化的圖感覺好好，可惜權限不足沒有辦法問KUBI大姐一些問題.....

想問現在如果想請KUBI大姐畫一張圖的名額還有嗎？

很想要的說^^"

----------


## 劍痞

「距離前一獸的回覆整整隔了一個月，前一次設定的出爐大約三又三分之一……」
「這裡似乎開始結蜘蛛網了。」（瞄）

「曾經繁華過的專區……嗎？」
「但願我抹去的灰塵能帶回一點希望跟生氣。」

「關於設定的解說，很有用。」我將PAGE9的內容記在小冊上，「Kasar，如果回音能傳到你的耳中，我要向你說聲：『感謝。』」

「那，我先走了－－」我朝空無一人的專區行禮，「我還沒踏遍這裡，等到熟識、並且還有機會的話，我會再來。」

我離開了這哩，打了個哆嗦，「為什我會發抖呢……殘留在這裡的氣息。」

----------


## 若葉

不知道我的人物設定的會不會讓您抓狂呢(燦笑

一口氣就想了好多個怪怪的特徵了呢(茶

(被拖走

希望您可以幫我畫一枚...漂亮的人設圖可以的話我想要當頭像呢(被拖走



謝謝您^^"!!

----------


## 若葉

嗯....我想取消委託人設圖的事(汗


就這樣囉QQ"(繼續串改自己的設計圖(死))

----------

